

OpenGlass: Testing Google Glass with Visually Impaired Users - brandynwhite
http://9to5google.com/2013/08/02/openglass-project-demos-how-glass-can-be-useful-even-if-you-cant-see/

======
IanCal
This is a wonderful example of how technology can improve lives. There's a
huge way to go between "reading out whatever you're looking at" and "being a
helpful assistant", but this does help show the potential.

------
ambiate
Brandyn, I ended up shipping my Glass back last week. I wish your team and you
the best of luck. As I have said, I am not sure Google Glass is the correct
vessel for my apps, but you guys are really onto something. If they happen to
send me an 'invite a friend', I'll toss it to your team. I will be back in IRC
in a week or so, still moving into the house! I'm still designing ideas for
that 'Location aware meets Zelda meets Motion Detection meets Rest/turned
based' Glass game.

------
Fortaymedia
This is amazing. Just think how much good it will do once the technology is
perfected.

------
valerie590
I agree...pretty amazing! What will they think of next?

